# Who makes their own fishing lures?



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

The favorite lure thread got me thinking about this. How many of y'all make and use your own lures? Any kind. Wooden plugs, spinner and buzz baits, jigs, homemade plastics, etc. 

I make my own plugs from cedar that I get from trees here on the farm and put spinner and buzz baits together from separate parts I buy or make. I don't have any pictures right now but will try to get some tomorrow and post them.

So come on all you self reliant fishermen! If you make your own lets hear about them and post up some photos if you have them.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Have made a couple of top water (wooden) plugs in my day.......
Nothing that I'd be wanting to market or even brag about - had limited success besides with natural baits so handy.........:spinsmiley:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to turn my own top water and medium diver lures at one time. I also assembled many from parts I bought from Herters which is no longer with us. 
You can by parts from several sources today from many different companies like this one.

http://www.tackle-craft.com/cgi-bin...ategory=LV00&gclid=CIbXxePgtbUCFaI-MgodshYAFg

 Al


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Tackle Craft is a good source for parts. 

My favorites are Stamina: http://lurepartsonline.com/

and Jann's Netcraft: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

Gonna get a couple of photos of some of mine as soon as I finish my coffee.:happy2:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Mostly just jigs. Anymore I just cast a few anytime after casing bullets just to use up the pot. When I retire I hope to get into making spinners. Saving up lots of the kids junk , beads, feathers, artificial fur, anything that looks like it might work on a spinner. Must have a 5 gal bucket full.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got out and got some pictures.

These are what I had in my tackle box right now:









These two are my favorites and are pretty much my own design. They are longer than most torpedo style lures and are flat sided so they have to be carved out by hand. No lathes or other machines used for any of my lures.









And a couple of pics of where I get to use them the most. These are from our pond behind the house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice lures. Why can't you turn them on a lath then sand the sides flat? I did it that way with my divers.


:grin: Al


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just started tying a few of these , I also make jigs


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice work Rags


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Nice lures. Why can't you turn them on a lath then sand the sides flat? I did it that way with my divers.
> 
> 
> :grin: Al


Its hard to tell in the photo, but the lures are not concentric in the front. There is a long curve on the bottom of the lure and a sharp curve on top. I guess I could turn them on a lathe with the sharp nose and then sand the sides and bottom, but the biggest reason I hand carve them is that I don't have a lathe!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I use to tie a lot of fly's for fly fishing. I had a kit and loved making them. But I never did own a fly rod and never did try any of my fly's I made. I've also made and have fished with spoonblades I've made out of regular dinning spoons. Just cut the handles off and grind down smooth, then drill a hole on one end and add a hook to it and a hole on the other end to hook onto a swivel on your line. These I have used and they work good. But I haven't made one in years and probably don't have one in my tackle box anymore either.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I tie flies and pour jigs and paint/tie them. I put a couple of posts up with pics and there's some in the blog in my sig that I haven't updated in forever


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Got to thinking about this thread earlier. I did some major trimming to a couple of big cedars in the yard and may try to get out tomorrow and split the heartwood out of some big pieces I set aside. Then I can cut the heart into blanks and maybe carve out a few lures while I'm semi laid up. 

Or I may just take a chair and a couple of rods to the pond and just sit on the dock and kill some time!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice Jawjaboy!


----------

